# a few questions



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

When I bought my beta he had a purple body and red fins now his fins and some of his scales are turning a really bright blue. I'm sure this is because of the better conditions he is living in. Hes in my 10g with my live bearers. I just wanted to make sure this is healthy. Also he hasn't made a bubble nest since I bought him but he had one at the pet store. Would this be because the tank has a filter agitating the water surface?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Quite likely yes about the filter, especially if it really stirs the surface alot.

It sounds like your betta is likely a "marble" betta. In which case, changing color would be considered normal.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I think the color change is from the better conditions and possibly warmer water.


RC


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

My betta did that two. As long as his colour is not dulling you are fine.


----------

